# r34 gtr carbon bonnet/ stock bonnet?



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

anyone have any bonnets for sale for a r34 gtr? please pm me if anything available


----------



## DuggyFroch (Aug 3, 2019)

Hiya, I've got a spare oem bonnet for a R34 GT-R it's from my old white one, i changed for a carbon one. You can have it for 50 quid if you can collect from Brighton.


----------

